
Any tips on how i could learn Ruby/RoR if i dont know jack bout coding and dont have a helping hand around where i live? Please help :S - Latinflava

======
zaphod
Being self-taught, I would suggest 3 things.

My first suggestion is to take a course in a programming langauge at a local
college. Learning a language, any language, will start you off faster than
struggling with it on your own. C# or VB.NET are non-intimidating and taught
everywhere as they're the workhorse languages in many microsoft-based IT
shops. They're not cool and hackerish, but have the instant gratification of
easy GUI building which is helpful to beginners, and you can avoid memory
management which is very intimidating to beginners. They're also taught
EVERYWHERE so even in East Chucka, someone will have these courses in some
format. Appreciation for the finer things (ruby and dynamic languages) is more
clear when you've seen how the other half lives. Also, if you learn one of
these languages, you can possibly get a QA or support job to pay for more
classes. Lisp, Ruby and and Scheme are cool, but won't pay the bills while you
learn.

The next thing I'd suggest is to come up with an idea for something you're
passionate about creating, and learn the technologies you need to make it as
you go. Having a project you're excited about is the difference between being
hungry for a technology and choking it down like a cold piece of liver.

And finally, as the other posts mentioned, get the pragmatic programmers book
when you're ready to learn ruby. I'd suggest starting with a Ruby course, but
I'm not sure they exist on any wide-scale. Remember though, that book is
focused on the framework, not the ruby language. Once you know how to code,
you'll be all set.

------
npk
I'm assuming you're young. Please look at other posts, and compare them to
your own. You probably don't realize that you're presenting yourself poorly. I
say this with good intentions: When I was a 15 year old, I posted a totally
inane and off-topic question on sci.crypto about my chemistry project. At
least your question is relevant to this group. :)

If I'm right, and you are young, the best thing you can do is to learn a core
set of skills, don't worry about RoR yet. Go to the website
<http://www.drscheme.org/> where you can d/l free software and a free
textbook. If you study the book carefully, if you work hard, you will learn a
lot.

------
PindaxDotCom
First, choose the right programming language for the job. Languages are tools
not religions as some would have you believe. Then, buy the best book on the
language. Do your research, every language has the one "must read" text.
Finally, with book in one hand, computer in front of you, and optionally a pot
of coffee brewed, get hacking. A journey of a thousand miles begins with a
single step.

------
dawie
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=14675>

<http://www.ruby-forum.com/forum/3>

I tought myself

------
Latinflava
thank you very much to all for your response extremelly helpful, i have a few
manuals and ebooks and gonna get into "hacking", tho right no dont understand
a lick, hope it soon will change :D

------
Latinflava
haha sorry bout the post, and im not that young im 19 :s

